# Gecko Morphs



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Can someone help me a bitty

I am trying my best to understand the genetics of mack snow geckos...

I fell in love with a female mack snow... and she is arriving this month,

Now i am not sure I want to breed just yet BUT if I do and wanted to specialise in the paler morphs liek albino , blizzard and mack snows

how do mack snow morphs work..

what morphs do the parents need to be to produce mack snows

I know my female is 50% het albino...

do I need to know anything else... and can anyone make suggestions on what male and female would be best to put with her if I did decide to breed them.

thanks xxxx


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

het snow X het snow i think!
get a het albino male and breed, you may get albino, but as she is 50% it is not certain.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

it never ceases to confuse me...

I have ordered the book Herpetoculture of Leopard Gecko's Tremper & Vosjoli .. I am hoping this goes a bit of the way in helping me understand.

I think I am going to try specialising in geckos... my frist love is snakes however I am falling more and more in love with geckos recently.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

sparkle said:


> Can someone help me a bitty
> 
> I am trying my best to understand the genetics of mack snow geckos...
> 
> ...


Mack snow is an incompletely domininant morph, so you can get Mack snows in the first generation of offspring by crossing it with a normal. If you cross with an albino, there is a chance of getting Mack albinos, although this isn't guaranteed as yours is only a 50% possible het.

To get super snows, you would need another Mack snow (which would give you 25% super snows). If this was was also albino or het. albino, you could get albino super snows.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks CJ that really helped...

I need to study the subeject indepthly... hence why i bought the book.. but as more and more new morphs are coming out its getting more and more indepth again...

but that cleared it up a bit cheers


----------

